# Prime Time RTE Mon 11th Dec. Housing Mkt Corruption



## Katman (12 Dec 2006)

Incredible viewing.  The level of corruption and the lack of regard for decent people's lives is astonishing, from the EA's, the agents, and the developers.  I have no doubt that these ways of operating is endemic in this industry.  

Any thoughts / comments?


----------



## baby_tooth (12 Dec 2006)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=43266

totally shocking and unbeleivable


Looks like as beautiful an example of GUBU that anyone can imagine!!....except maybe the unprecedented, oh and maybe also the unbeleivable bit!


----------



## NOAH (12 Dec 2006)

I am not the least bit surprised, look at the top in this country and work your way down. It was that guy from IAVI that made my blood boil.

noah


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Dec 2006)

Discussed here already.


----------

